# How do I change my network cards?

## maneaflorin

Hello,

I have one pc with gentoo (Gentoo Base System release:1.12.11.1) used as router and openvpn.

It was installed in 2009 by a friend and up to now, no problems occured.

Since november 2016, time to time, the pc needs a reboot because network connections is lost.

A friend of mine told me to replace the network cards.

How can I do that, what things shoud I taking care of?

It is posible, dont know yet, to have an identical network card in another pc.

It is enough to replace the boards or some settings needs to be done?

Thank you and sorry about my english

----------

## Ant P.

This is going to be unfixable unless you find identical cards to replace the old ones with, assuming it's even a hardware problem.

For all we know, some worm is probably exploiting one of the tens of thousands of security holes you've left unpatched.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

Welcome to Gentoo.

That's an 8 year old Gentoo.

Network cards have drivers in the kernel.  Depending on how your kernel was made, it may have many network card drivers or only the ones that you are actually using.

If you are really lucky, you may just be able to shut the system down, swap network cards (even to another sort) and it will just work.

Does the file /proc/config.gz exist on your system?

If so, can you decompress it and post it to a pastebin site please?

The problem with finding new hardware for an  8 year old Gentoo, is that the kernel you have will not have drivers for modern network cards.

Its quite possible that the problem is not the network cards too.

It may be the motherboard or power supply.

----------

## Jaglover

It won't work just like that with udev changing interface names when a new MAC address is found.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Well caught.  That was a long time ago.

That's fixed by deleting the rule file and letting udev write a new one. Most of the time.

----------

## ct85711

A couple things, Gentoo is NOT forgiving when you do not update on a regular basis.  Considering your base system release is 1.12, it says your system is way out of date and potentially vulnerable to numerous security issues.

 *Quote:*   

> Since november 2016, time to time, the pc needs a reboot because network connections is lost.
> 
> A friend of mine told me to replace the network cards. 

 

How certain are you it's an issue with your network card, and not of several other things?  As with any network issues, you need to troubleshoot and figure what is the problem.  Like when it looses connection, does it still have an IP address, can it ping it's default route/gateway, can you ping like 8.8.8.8 or www.google.com , are you having a lot of packet collisions or dropped packets.  Those were some of the questions you should be asking and figuring out.

Considering your system is so out of date, I'd bet your kernel is out of date too.  This means you are going have to make sure your kernel even supports the new network card.  Do you have the correct modules compiled for the new network card?

----------

## Jaglover

Good question. It has two network cards, right? So which one is failing? Or both?

----------

## maneaflorin

Thank you all for the quick responses.

The situation is complicated.

The pc is in another location where only girls work(medical cliniq).

More, it cant be shut  down anytime, only friday after 18:00.

For the moment, at my home, I just start to learn gentoo and finish my first install after one week of endless tryings.

I will try to see if /proc/config.gz exist., right now I am in the subway, heading home.

Also, when it fail, it does not respond when I ping it from my home.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

Eight year old or even older hardware in use as a router and vpn gateway in a clinic.

That hardware, in that location, is not worth fixing. Its all coming to the end of its useful life.

Replace the whole thing.

----------

## maneaflorin

I dont know if I will receive money for a new unit. I will try, but ...

Ok, I have the content for the /proc/config.gz

```
///////////////////////////////////////

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Thu Jul 23 01:18:25 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USER_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

CONFIG_IGB=y

# CONFIG_IGB_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

///////////////////////////////////////

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

Its been a long time since a kernel config file would fit into a post.

2009 was a long time ago. 

These are the network cards that the kernel version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 knows of.

```
# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Thu Jul 23 01:18:25 2009 

...

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

CONFIG_IGB=y

# CONFIG_IGB_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set 
```

Where the line starts with a #. The code is not available without a kernel rebuild.

You only have

```
CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_IGB=y 
```

available now.  

These two kernel modules are for some Intel network cards.  The software from 2009 will almost certainly not drive newer Intel network cards, even if the module names are correct.

Anyway we don't know its your network cards yet.

What does 

```
ifconfig
```

show?

This will show network errors.

Can you put the output of 

```
dmesg
```

 onto a pastebin site please.  It will not fit into a post.

This may show other hardware errors.

If you have lm-sensors installed, what is the output of 

```
sensors
```

It can indicate overheating and failed fans.

Are you able to inspect the system with the cover removed?

----------

## maneaflorin

Ok, result for ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:b2:b4:80 -- the internet network card

          inet addr:89.xxx.225.190  Bcast:89.xxx.225.191  Mask:255.255.255.252

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:17ff:feb2:b480/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5562202 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3965006 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1809615503 (1.6 GiB)  TX bytes:1353791431 (1.2 GiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:b2:b4:82  -- local network card

          inet addr:10.10.1.129  Bcast:10.10.1.191  Mask:255.255.255.192

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:17ff:feb2:b482/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4055217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5459650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1280795681 (1.1 GiB)  TX bytes:1712622617 (1.5 GiB)

          Memory:81a00000-81a20000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  P-t-P:10.0.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:237442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:198035 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:118448024 (112.9 MiB)  TX bytes:71009297 (67.7 MiB)

tun1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.0.0.17  P-t-P:10.0.0.18  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:965412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1089939 errors:0 dropped:17 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:733523765 (699.5 MiB)  TX bytes:854874652 (815.2 MiB)

```

Inside, all fans are ok, and few weeks ago I put some new conductive paste beween processor and his heatsink.

Now let me see how can I paste the dmesg

code tags added by NeddySeagoonLast edited by maneaflorin on Fri Mar 24, 2017 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maneaflorin

TTL=106 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=6000 DPT=3306 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254522.146901] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15908 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254532.335162] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15935 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254541.648707] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=74.82.47.6 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TT                   L=248 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=45406 DPT=27017 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254542.341538] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15938 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254570.822062] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=220.134.179.59 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=52 ID=46940 PROTO=TCP SPT=42589 DPT=23 WINDOW=36973 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254582.152395] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15947 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254592.371507] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15950 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254602.377281] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15953 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254642.153178] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15960 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254648.304434] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=104.236.179.15 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=246 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=60858 DPT=631 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254652.410488] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15963 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254662.418955] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15966 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254702.155893] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15976 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254712.464004] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15979 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254722.470006] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15982 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254740.871454] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=220.135.176.6 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=242 ID=60859 PROTO=TCP SPT=60489 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254762.158957] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15990 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254772.507131] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15996 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254775.226941] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=60.154.179.60 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=50 ID=18478 PROTO=TCP SPT=18512 DPT=23 WINDOW=49454 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254782.513717] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=15999 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254812.189527] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16008 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254813.189767] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16009 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254818.545782] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16014 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254819.545131] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16015 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254820.913158] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=123.16.126.82 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=241 ID=25316 PROTO=TCP SPT=32465 DPT=5358 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254822.163120] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16016 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254824.546502] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16017 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254825.551178] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16026 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254830.551515] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16045 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254831.552121] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16047 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254832.552210] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16048 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254836.555434] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16050 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254837.556407] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16051 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254842.557854] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16054 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254842.558955] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16055 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254843.557980] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16059 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254848.561263] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16061 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254849.563275] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16062 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254854.569398] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16063 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254855.569143] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16064 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254862.572890] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16067 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254863.573632] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16068 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254868.574909] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16069 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254869.574977] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16071 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254874.578252] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16073 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254875.578565] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16074 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254880.581551] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16076 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254881.581684] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16077 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[254882.165122] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16078 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254886.586769] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16079 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254887.585970] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16082 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254892.588558] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16084 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254892.589161] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16085 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254893.588724] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16086 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254898.592079] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16087 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254899.592733] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16089 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254902.596069] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16091 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254904.598566] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16093 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254905.599025] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16094 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[254938.303691] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=91.223.133.13 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x08 PREC=0x20                    TTL=246 ID=35694 PROTO=TCP SPT=58978 DPT=1122 WINDOW=1024 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[254942.168672] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16103 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254952.634689] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16106 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[254962.637254] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16109 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255002.171526] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16134 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255007.940913] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.66 DST                   =10.10.1.158 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=30 ID=15920 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0                    ID=1024 SEQ=13964

[255008.539568] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=88.251.63.239 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=245 ID=28174 PROTO=TCP SPT=1227 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255012.666064] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16137 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255022.673912] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16141 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255032.881595] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=77.75.129.75 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=57 ID=21909 PROTO=TCP SPT=50587 DPT=23 WINDOW=56963 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255062.176963] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16152 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255072.704066] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16155 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255082.710168] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16158 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255116.726186] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=117.7.201.227 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=48 ID=26656 PROTO=TCP SPT=24866 DPT=23 WINDOW=22290 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255122.180997] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16217 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255132.739121] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16244 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255142.745802] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16247 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255182.184987] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16257 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255192.775989] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16260 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255202.782494] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16263 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255242.187580] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16271 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255250.810958] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=184.105.247.236 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=80 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x                   00 TTL=57 ID=12966 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=4668 DPT=389 LEN=60

[255252.824549] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16274 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255262.828534] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16277 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255302.191062] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16287 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255307.418867] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=178.83.190.88 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=244 ID=7894 PROTO=TCP SPT=54723 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255312.863535] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16290 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255322.868962] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16293 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255339.233753] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=71.6.146.185 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00                    TTL=113 ID=39373 PROTO=TCP SPT=14898 DPT=5269 WINDOW=64479 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255362.194082] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16300 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255372.901485] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16303 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255380.705541] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=122.176.185.137 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x                   00 TTL=53 ID=8713 PROTO=TCP SPT=64870 DPT=23 WINDOW=55622 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255382.975381] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16308 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255411.594080] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16316 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255412.595243] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16318 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255418.004824] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16323 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255419.005368] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16324 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255422.197883] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16325 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255424.009030] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16326 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255424.401098] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=95.9.108.60 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 T                   TL=51 ID=40681 PROTO=TCP SPT=63665 DPT=23 WINDOW=52865 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255425.009485] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16327 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255430.012256] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16353 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255431.013193] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16354 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255433.014745] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16356 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255436.018253] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16357 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255437.019564] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16358 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255442.022120] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16360 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255443.023220] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16364 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255443.024380] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16365 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255448.025836] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16367 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255449.026739] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16368 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255454.029171] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16370 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255455.030156] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16371 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255455.286998] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=209.222.107.178 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=431 TOS=0x00 PREC=0                   x00 TTL=55 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5180 DPT=5060 LEN=411

[255463.033130] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16374 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255464.033076] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16375 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255469.037447] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16376 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255470.038882] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16378 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255475.040822] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16380 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255476.041697] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16381 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255481.045626] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16383 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255482.046524] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16384 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[255482.200682] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16385 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255487.049169] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16387 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255488.049439] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16388 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255493.053123] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16390 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255493.053384] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16391 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255494.053425] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16393 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255499.055726] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16394 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255500.055847] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16396 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255503.059335] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16398 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255505.060769] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16400 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255506.061193] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16401 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[255520.186559] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=104.236.177.51 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=246 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=51078 DPT=1434 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0                   

[255542.203314] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16411 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255553.092358] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16414 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255553.384926] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=79.188.68.5 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 T                   TL=54 ID=27015 PROTO=TCP SPT=9650 DPT=23 WINDOW=14242 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255563.100062] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16417 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255602.206492] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16454 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255613.144955] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16457 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255623.142632] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16460 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255662.209632] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16471 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255667.674385] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=41.140.58.189 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=55 ID=64846 PROTO=TCP SPT=31596 DPT=23 WINDOW=24957 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255673.173119] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16475 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255683.179666] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16479 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255722.213728] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16487 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255732.207992] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16514 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255732.481773] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.66 DST                   =10.10.1.158 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=30 ID=24307 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0                    ID=1024 SEQ=14476

[255742.213932] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16517 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255782.216685] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16528 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255792.244866] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16531 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255802.249976] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16534 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255836.898923] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=14.169.xxx.63 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=50 ID=14760 PROTO=TCP SPT=27467 DPT=23 WINDOW=31067 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255842.220414] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16591 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255848.633175] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=88.249.195.165 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=54 ID=16379 PROTO=TCP SPT=30964 DPT=23 WINDOW=36124 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255852.279090] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16594 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255862.286623] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16596 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255887.027913] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=104.148.13.20 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=244 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=59453 DPT=3128 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255902.223727] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16610 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255912.319720] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16613 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255922.322998] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16615 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255923.187636] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=85.95.177.112 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=249 ID=64890 PROTO=TCP SPT=24049 DPT=5358 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[255962.226848] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16632 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255972.355355] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16635 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[255982.361381] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16637 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256012.054619] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16645 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256013.055426] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16646 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256018.381684] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16652 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256019.382838] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16653 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256022.230436] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16654 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256024.385538] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16655 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256025.385943] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16656 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256030.392114] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16682 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256031.390446] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16684 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256032.390260] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16685 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256036.392104] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16686 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256037.393576] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16687 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256042.396425] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16689 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256042.396437] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16690 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256043.396708] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16694 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256048.401436] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16696 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256049.401869] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16697 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256054.404915] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16698 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256055.462193] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16699 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256060.798930] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=222.81.121.127 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=243 ID=39231 PROTO=TCP SPT=39959 DPT=7547 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0                   

[256062.409693] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16702 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256063.410500] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16703 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256068.413402] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16704 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256069.413722] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16705 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256074.415978] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16708 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256075.416011] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16709 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256080.419146] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16711 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256081.419636] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16712 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256082.233726] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16713 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256086.424190] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16714 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256087.424415] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16716 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256092.425864] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16718 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256092.426964] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16719 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256093.426040] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16720 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256098.430432] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16721 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256099.432274] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16722 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256102.434205] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16724 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256104.434931] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16727 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256105.434427] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16728 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256142.170367] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=84.54.153.158 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x40                    TTL=57 ID=14853 PROTO=TCP SPT=31872 DPT=23 WINDOW=12054 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256142.236975] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16737 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256152.469563] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16740 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256162.474264] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16742 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256182.503781] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=110.77.230.45 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=242 ID=27865 PROTO=TCP SPT=58481 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256202.240424] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16768 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256212.514199] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16771 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256222.518554] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16773 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256262.244091] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16785 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256272.604222] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16788 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256282.553340] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16791 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256322.247285] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16800 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256332.583262] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16827 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256335.123260] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=93.116.211.18 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=248 ID=35679 PROTO=TCP SPT=61273 DPT=7547 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256342.590239] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16829 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256382.252657] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16840 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256392.619431] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16843 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256402.624537] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16845 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256442.255282] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16854 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256446.334670] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=58.186.127.174 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=45 ID=32699 PROTO=TCP SPT=53254 DPT=23 WINDOW=35177 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256452.654293] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16858 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256457.021763] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.66 DST                   =10.10.1.158 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=30 ID=286 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0 ID                   =1024 SEQ=14988

[256462.659912] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16860 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256502.258450] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16872 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256505.368477] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=78.31.67.55 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=439 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=60 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5275 DPT=8060 LEN=419

[256512.690503] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16875 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256522.694344] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16877 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256533.748011] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=78.26.252.186 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=247 ID=35461 PROTO=TCP SPT=3136 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256562.262144] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16937 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256566.632088] Shorewall:all2all:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:82:00:1                   9:99:72:b3:56:08:00 SRC=10.10.1.158 DST=10.10.1.129 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TT                   L=128 ID=7969 PROTO=UDP SPT=62211 DPT=53 LEN=44

[256572.729165] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16940 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256573.659158] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=14.37.127.8 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 T                   TL=243 ID=5216 PROTO=TCP SPT=12570 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256582.735485] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16943 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256583.738340] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.69 DST                   =10.10.1.136 LEN=92 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=262 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0 I                   D=512 SEQ=256

[256611.430709] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16951 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256612.431834] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16952 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256617.756356] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16958 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256618.755382] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16959 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256622.265755] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16960 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256623.757966] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16961 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256624.758437] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16962 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256629.763264] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16988 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256630.762728] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16989 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256632.764776] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16991 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256635.766535] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16993 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256636.766718] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16994 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256641.768779] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16996 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256642.769479] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=16999 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256642.770228] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17000 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256647.773078] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17003 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256648.774406] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17004 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256653.778119] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17005 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256654.778832] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17006 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256658.556892] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=112.115.79.44 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=52 ID=64891 PROTO=TCP SPT=44359 DPT=22 WINDOW=41722 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256662.786080] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17009 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256663.784879] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17010 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256668.786695] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17011 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256669.754941] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=106.187.45.144 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=245 ID=54321 PROTO=TCP SPT=34064 DPT=8888 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0                   

[256669.788486] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17013 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256674.793532] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17015 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256675.791732] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17016 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256680.794436] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17018 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256681.797853] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=70 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17019 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=50

[256682.269182] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17020 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256686.801930] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17021 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256687.802796] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17023 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256691.890196] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun0 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.21 DST                   =10.10.1.136 LEN=92 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=126 ID=228 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0 I                   D=512 SEQ=1280

[256692.806744] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17025 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256692.807440] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17026 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256693.807207] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17027 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256698.813407] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17028 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256699.815130] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17030 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256702.817614] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17031 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256703.250140] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=220.120.192.17 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x0                   0 TTL=242 ID=55408 PROTO=TCP SPT=19788 DPT=23 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256704.818107] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17034 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256705.819938] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=69 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17035 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=161                    LEN=49

[256742.274542] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17043 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256752.858009] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17046 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256762.863325] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17048 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256781.942062] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=178.45.41.218 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00                    TTL=57 ID=61396 PROTO=TCP SPT=48724 DPT=23 WINDOW=58372 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256802.275885] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17072 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256812.902639] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17076 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256822.908352] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17078 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256830.364995] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=163.172.88.123 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=433 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x                   00 TTL=59 ID=36698 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5073 DPT=5060 LEN=413

[256862.278900] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17089 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256872.941352] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17092 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256882.946772] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17095 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256892.060330] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=201.230.119.73 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x2                   0 TTL=51 ID=42593 PROTO=TCP SPT=51150 DPT=23 WINDOW=8246 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0

[256922.282398] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17103 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256932.562400] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:                   07:aa:15:00:08:00 SRC=191.254.169.59 DST=89.xxx.225.190 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x2                   0 TTL=243 ID=64585 PROTO=TCP SPT=21927 DPT=5358 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0                   

[256933.017275] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17131 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256942.984172] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17133 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256982.285121] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17145 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[256993.013259] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17148 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[257003.103047] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17150 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[257013.013858] Shorewall:loc2loc:ACCEPT:PIN IN=tun0 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.21 DST                   =10.10.1.136 LEN=92 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=126 ID=1302 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0                    ID=512 SEQ=3328

[257042.289554] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17160 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[257053.046132] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17163 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[257063.052985] Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:IN=eth1 OUT=eth1 SRC=10.10.1.150 DST=10                   .10.1.134 LEN=106 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=17166 PROTO=UDP SPT=51467 DPT=16                   1 LEN=86

[257071.608652] Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:b2:b4:80:00:19:

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

dmesg is too big for a post but its not useful anyway.

Your system is running the shorewall firewall, which has been set up to REJECT lots of things. 

REJECT messages are useful for diagnostics,

dmesg is filled with shorewall messages, so its not really useful.

ifconfig -a shows

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:b2:b4:80 -- the internet network card

          RX packets:5562202 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3965006 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1809615503 (1.6 GiB)  TX bytes:1353791431 (1.2 GiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:b2:b4:82  -- local network card

          RX packets:4055217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5459650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1280795681 (1.1 GiB)  TX bytes:1712622617 (1.5 GiB)
```

That is only the error parts of the physical network cards.  There are no errors there.

Have logs filled up your hard drive?

What does 

```
df -h
```

 show ?

What does 

```
df -hi
```

 show?

This Gentoo firewall wants a completely new install on completely new hardware.

Do not expect to take this system down on a Friday evening and put it back on the following Monday.

----------

## maneaflorin

Hello and thank you for your support!

Ok, 

the  df -h show:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/md3              9.2G  1.5G  7.3G  17% /

udev                   10M  204K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/mapper/silo-usr  7.9G  1.3G  6.3G  17% /usr

/dev/mapper/silo-portage

                      8.0G  258M  7.3G   4% /usr/portage

/dev/mapper/silo-distfiles

                      7.9G  253M  7.3G   4% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/mapper/silo-home

                      7.9G  2.5G  5.0G  34% /home

/dev/mapper/silo-opt  7.9G  147M  7.4G   2% /opt

/dev/mapper/silo-tmp  2.0G  3.1M  1.9G   1% /tmp

/dev/mapper/silo-var  7.9G  1.6G  6.0G  21% /var

/dev/mapper/silo-vartmp

                      6.0G  141M  5.5G   3% /var/tmp

shm                  1011M     0 1011M   0% /dev/shm
```

---------------------------------------------------

and df -hi:

```
Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

/dev/md3                598K    7.6K    591K    2% /

udev                    216K    1.6K    214K    1% /dev

/dev/mapper/silo-usr    512K     64K    449K   13% /usr

/dev/mapper/silo-portage

                        192K    133K     60K   70% /usr/portage

/dev/mapper/silo-distfiles

                        512K     153    512K    1% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/mapper/silo-home

                        512K     286    512K    1% /home

/dev/mapper/silo-opt    512K      12    512K    1% /opt

/dev/mapper/silo-tmp    128K      16    128K    1% /tmp

/dev/mapper/silo-var    512K    9.3K    503K    2% /var

/dev/mapper/silo-vartmp

                        384K      21    384K    1% /var/tmp

shm                     216K       1    216K    1% /dev/shm
```

Code tags added for easy reading -- NeddySeagoon

----------

## chiefbag

 *Quote:*   

> I dont know if I will receive money for a new unit. I will try, but ... 

 

If they are a medical clinic they should have plenty money to be throwing at you  :Shocked: 

Jokes aside, if this is box is protecting a business like a medical clinic then you need to bring it up to date, as pointed out your only real option is to either put a temporary box in place of the current box and rebuild.

If I was you I would copy the firewall ( shorewall ) rules and OpenVPN config and rebuild from scratch on new hardware and replicate the required config ( not copy directly ).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

You have a software raid set /dev/md3 for root and it looks like logical volumes probably on top of another raid set for everything else.

You also have separate filesystems for /home, /usr/ and /var.  That's good from the security point of view. 

That's how I set up my system in 2009 too.

How healthy is your raid?

Please post the output of 

```
cat /proc/mdstat
```

I agree with salvaging things for reference only. Everything has changed since 2009.

The old configuration files will not work with up to date software.

Its time to take stock and ask yourself if you have the skills to fix this problem.

----------

## maneaflorin

Ok,

```

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      497856 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      9775488 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md2 : active raid1 sdb4[1] sda4[0]

      230010560 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

```

For the moment, I have to learn about shorewall and openvpn and how to copy these apps into my recently gentoo (installed at my home).

After that, I will see what can I do: get money for a new pc or reinstall the gentoo .

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

All three raid sets appear to be healthy. That's good.

If you can't get money for new hardware, walk away from the work.

This appears to be a business critical system. It can't run reliably on such old hardware. 

At least, I wouldn't bet my business on it.

If you fix this problem, the next problem, won't be far away. Head that off with new hardware.

After its fixed, it needs to be maintained. Plan for updates every six or eight weeks.

----------

## maneaflorin

Ok, thank you for the support.

I will come back when I'll get to openvpn install.

----------

## maneaflorin

Hello again,

The Profile list is confusing.

What profile is optimal for  shorewall and openvpn?

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maneaflorin,

If you do not need a Graphical User Interface (GUI) the default/linux/amd64/13.0 is good.

They differ in the preset USE flags.

As this system is a security device, it should have as little as possible installed/running

There is a saying, "the wider you open the window, the more the dirt blows in"  

In this context it means that the more you run/install, the less secure the system will be.

----------

